# east devon CL's or sites?



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

We are off to East Devon for a couple of days to revisit a favourite spot ie the Branscombe to Beer area. Has anyone any recommendation for a small site or CL nearby? There are 2 CC CL's anyone know either?( see Sidmouth entered under Branscombe) or small campsites marked on OS map? TIA, cheers Ruth


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Well Van Bitz have a nice campsite sort of Taunton where I am sure you would be most welcome and Chelston Motorhomes also have one a junction further south somewhere. I have seen pics but not been to Chelstons one.

This may be of course too North for you and I suppose you would prefer to be in Devon rather than Somerset but that is the sum of my knowledge in the immediate 1000 square miles area of your interest.

There is a campsite database on here that could prove useful to you entered from the menus somewhere on the right of your page.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ruth,

Not been there, but as we do intend going back to that coast for the next weekend trip or the one after, then I thought I'd look. This seems right up our street:
> Couchill Farm <

> Google Map <
(just zoom right in)

Dave


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I spent 10 days at Whitwell Farm CL near Colyford. It's about 3 miles from Seaton and Beer. It's a CL on top of a hill with a good view, but a bit exposed, no EHU, a water tap and a decent (by CL standards) chemical waste disposal. It's a bit isolated, but there were always nice people there to talk to, and dogs for Charlie to play with, when I was there. I'd go back. It's quite a climb back if you walk to the coast though!


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

We enjoyed our stay at Little Bulstone in the Spring this year :- Mrs C Garton, Little Bulstone, Branscombe, Seaton EX12 3BL [Tel:~ 01297 680408]
Well equipped and reasonable.

Couchill Farm is a good spot too but only stay on the CL field at the farm entrance further up close to the farm is a bit iffy and the facilities are very bare.

Good luck


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

knew I could count on you guys, many thanks for the tips

Ruth


----------

